# My Goldie hates storms....



## Gldngrl2476 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey there.... I have a 2 yr old rescued Golden female that I LOVE to pieces...except when it storms. And I live in FL, home of the every day storm! She was found, homeless, the morning after Hurricane Francis in 2004. She must have "escaped" from where she was during the storm. She was (we think) part of a puppy mill, so I can't put her in a crate, or she freaks out (even when it's not raining) thinking she is going back to her old life. 
she goes BIZERK when it rains/thunders. She is totally unconsolable. And is normally a very quite, relxed little girl. She is not allowed on the furniture, but when it rains/thunders, she wants (all 70 lbs of her) to be under my pillow on my bed! Or on the sofa, where she will dig a hole to China if she can. I have provided her with places to "hide" (a blanket over a chair she gets under), etc. But nothing seems to make her quite down until the storm is over. I even give her Melatonin to try to relax her. Nothing works. I've read a lot of articles online, so I try not to baby her (makes her think she's doing a good thing) or yell at her (scares her even more).... 
I understand that this is very common in Goldens... has anyone else figured out what to do?????
thanks! 
tired of sleepless nights!!!!!  :hide:


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

Tara is scared of storms too.

She can smell them coming and starts to freak. She is also afraid when the hydro goes out. She just pants and starts trembling. If anyone does know how to get them over it, please let me know as well. Tara is 7 years old now. Can you train an old dog new tricks?


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Our old dog Penny also hates storms, just the same symptoms, panting, panic, shaking trying to get under the bedcovers with us..... Guns also had the same effect which as we live in a country area with a lot of rough shooting is not such a good idea. As for fireworks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We've tried lots of remedies includng tablets from the vets but sorry to say,nothing worked 100%.
The tablets were ok, if you could give them to her in advance. But usually she knew about the storm before we did and also I dont like the idea of constantly giving her tranquelizers. It helped a bit to shut the curtains and turn the TV or radio up but she still wanted you "to hold her paw".

Now she has gone deaf [age 15] she cant hear the loud noises and is fine!
She can still hear sweets being unwrapped from anywhere in the house tho'
Sarah


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Dogs afraid of thunder:*

:wavey: My dog Hershey is almost 11 years old and I'm sorry to say that I have never found anything that relieved her fear of thunder, gunshots, fireworks and even the flickering of lightening. Now she even connects strong winds with thunder and won't go out when it's windy. Luckily I work at home so I am usually here when a storm passes through. Here in New England the thunderstorm season is just beginning and I am not looking forward to it. When she was younger I even took her to an animal phyciatrist (not sure how to spell it ) at the vet University here. For a while she was on medicine for her general anxiety problems then she had valium when there were storms or around the 4th of July but it all made her into a zombie so now I just accept that it's just something she will just have to go through. I comfort her a little but I try not to make too big a deal of it because then she is worse. I also would love to hear that there is some true help for this problem because I would be the first in line to get it. Storms never bothered Sasha and you could run her over with a lawnmower but she was afraid of my vacuum cleaner! :doh: :wave:


----------



## Gldngrl2476 (Jun 7, 2005)

Goldencity... 
I've read a lot of articles online about dogs being afraid of thunder, noises, etc and a lot of them said the only thing that helps them "let go" of that fear is when they do deaf. That's so sad though. My Abby is only 2...so I guess I have a long road ahead of me! I feel the same way, I hate having to drug her. Good thing she's 99% perfect the rest of the time!!!!!!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

We don't have that problem at all, so we are lucky I guess, but there are things you can do while the puppy is young to pervent fears like that from developing. 

I've heard of people bringing their pups to celebrations with fireworks and the noise terrifying the pup. That could develop the fear which could last a lifetime. Don't do it.

Never coddle or baby a dog displaying the fear. You are reinforcing the fear.

I've heard some people downloaded sounds of storms and played them, low volume at first then louder. Never heard the results but the idea was to desensitize them.

I know hunting pups are exposed to the sound of starting pistols at a fairly young age ( I would wait until at least 4-5 months, or later. I would have to check with hunting trainers). This would probably help their fear of loud noises.

For older dogs you could try playing the sounds of thunder over your stereo/computer and see if you can desensitize.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

My 8 year old developed a fear of storms last year... she has no fear of other noises as she is hunted regularly.. and she only has the fear when confined.. she will take the gate off her kennel or break out of her crate..once she is out, she is fine.. other noises have no effect.. I have no idea what caused it, but know that there is probably no cure. I just try and watch the weather and get her in prior to a storm. but she can hear/sense them before I can so I have to watch the radar. 
so far the young one has no fear of the storms.. "knock on wood"..


----------



## Ty's Marty (Apr 19, 2005)

*Ty isn't scared of thunder....but has a general anxiety at night with the sounds in the woods....we have bear that talk to each other at night :doh: !! Someone suggest to me to get a all-natural remedy(made from flower extracts) called "Rescue Remedy" found in a health food store....it was made for humans but seems to work well on animals....you put 4 drops on a treat and give it to them as needed....does not make them groggy or drowzy....just relaxes them. *

*Hope this helps!:wave: *


----------



## Gldngrl2476 (Jun 7, 2005)

*thanks guys...*

Timberwolfe - thanks for the tips on getting a puppy used to noises at an early age - hopefully that can help others... my Abby is already 2 years old, I adopted her last October, and she got this fear from being homeless during the hurricanes last year.:doh: So, there was nothing "new" I could do by the time I got her. 

To Ty... I have read about the Rescue Remedy.... they sell it at GNC, so I will have to try it. I'd been giving her Melatonin (also for humans) and it doesn't really seem to have much affect on her. 

I have noticed that she prefers to be in a closet when it storms, so I cleaned out half the quest bedroom closet and put her blanket and some toys in there, and when it started thundering yesterday, that's right where she went! I was so proud of her! I did praise her for going there, so that she knows she can go there when she's scared! More storms to come (it's Florida , afterall!) so I'll see if the closet helps!!! 
thanks to you all!


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

Tara doesn't like being in the house during a storm, she would rather be outside. :doh: 

I have been told that they can smell a storm coming.
That might be why they get nervous


----------



## Gldngrl2476 (Jun 7, 2005)

*outside during storm...*

tara....
I know! abby is the same way! she has NO problem going out to pee when it's pouring down rain (maybe it's cause I'm so nice I hold the umbrella over her!). I wonder why that is... you would think they feel safer INSIDE. Since I adopted her, and I know she went through hurricane season homeless, I can't help but wonder if something "collapsed" on her. When I first got her, she always looked up at trees and the sky. hmmmmm....... :doh:


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

Gldngrl2476 said:


> , I can't help but wonder if something "collapsed" on her. When I first got her, she always looked up at trees and the sky. hmmmmm....... :doh:


Well nothing has ever fallen on Tara except rain.  
And she still likes to be outside during the storm. Silly Goldies


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

timberwolfe said:


> We don't have that problem at all, so we are lucky I guess, but there are things you can do while the puppy is young to pervent fears like that from developing.
> I've heard some people downloaded sounds of storms and played them, low volume at first then louder. Never heard the results but the idea was to desensitize them.
> For older dogs you could try playing the sounds of thunder over your stereo/computer and see if you can desensitize.


Great advice, TW!!!!! I don't have this problem either, thank goodness but I think playing the storm on the CD player is a great idea!!!! I might even go one step further, and while the CD is playing, make up a new FUN FUN game to get the pups mind off the storm......EXTRA special treats, any FUN distraction!

Good Luck with this. If anyone DOES get a CD and tries this, let us know if it helps!! Thanx!


----------

